# crossover para parlantes teatro en casa



## byronserrano (Nov 7, 2007)

hola a todos, tengo la siguiente inquietud:

tengo estos paralantes marca cerwin vega (fotografia adjunta) cerrados (no bass reflex) y con material absorbente por dentro.

tienen un driver de 100w rms de 4 pulgadas y un tweeter de domo muy convencional (no conozco sus especificaciones)


el problema que tengo es que, a volumen alto, los drivers al producir bajos profundos (ej. en una pelicula, con el paso de un tanque de guerra) suenan como si tuvieran agua (como acuoso.jeje.algo asi se escucha)

por dentro no tienen ningun tipo de filtros ni crossover.estan conectados directos a la linea del canal.

mi inquietud es, como hago para que deje de sonar acuoso cuando esta reproduciendo bajos profundos.? (aunque tambien es ayudado por el sub woofer.pero el amplificador te da la opcion de que los parlantes tambien reproduzcan algo de bajo)

necesito un filtro? cual? como lo hago? 

si 'burdamente' le abro un agujero para bass reflex me serviria igual?

a la espera de sus comentarios!

saludos!


----------



## Danielv (Nov 7, 2007)

Conchale amigo debe haber un error segun yo, ya que viniendo de esa marca me parece raro un ruido o algun defecto, no es que sea perfecta pero algo anda mal si tu dices que suena algo asi. tienes conectado algun ecualizador ? a que volumen lo ajustas ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

Las cajas son las originales de los parlantes ?


----------



## byronserrano (Nov 8, 2007)

hola a todos!
si, las cajas son las originales. cabe mencionar que se le cambió la suspension a los drivers ya que las que tenía se fueron desgastando ya que fueron guardados boca abajo y el caucho de la suspension se fue debilitando.

.si, el sonido como 'acuoso' es cuando se produce un bajo profundo.pero largo y en aumento.(como cuando pasa un tanque de guerra)

de resto, funcionan magnificamente! 

.qué me recomiendan?


----------



## byronserrano (Nov 8, 2007)

.para aclaraciones.los tengo conectados a un amplificador SONY STR-DE575


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2007)

El cambio de la suspencion puede ser la causa de tu sonido acuoso.
Intenta (si tienes ganas) lo siguiente, te consigues un trozo de telgopor y lo metes dentro de la caja del parlante, tratando de quitarle un 40% de volumen a la misma.
Prueba en estas condiciones que pasa.


----------



## byronserrano (Nov 9, 2007)

hola fogonazo, gracias por tu sugerencia. cabe mencionar que dentro tiene material abosrbente (le meti laminas gruesas de una lana gruesa, reduciendo en aprox un 20% del volumen interno) 

aun asi, intento reducir su volumen interno con el telgopor?

gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2007)

Si, la idea es ver si reduciendo el volumen, trabaja mas en compresion y reduce el sonido acuoso, posiblemente el cambio de suspension altero mucho el funcionamiento del parlante


----------



## byronserrano (Nov 9, 2007)

vale, el martes 13 tengo una respuesta. Gracias!


----------



## byronserrano (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola a todos!
Fogonazo: te cuento que hice la prueba de reduccion del volumen de la caja del parlante. Segun tu sugerencia, le metí telgopor (en laminas, lo suficiente para reducir su volumen) hice pruebas y mejoraron en un 50% del ruido inicial.

Entonces me di a la tarea de inspeccionar muy minuciosamente y me di cuenta que, al momento de atornillar los drivers estaba teniendo perdidas de aire por los intersticios en toda la circunferencia del driver. Cada que reproducia una pelicula o musica, por ahi estaba saliendo aire, pudiendo provocar un 'silbido' por parte de los parlantes.

Solucion: la vieja, confiable y nunca bien ponderada SILICONA. Le apliqué una pequeña cinta alrededor de los drivers para poder enclaustrar el aire contenido adentro del parlante.

Se hizo de nuevo el test: Problema solucionado.

(una duda que me surge, aprovechando este espacio y quisiera me ayudaran a aclararla: estaba en casa de un compañero, que tambien es fanatico del teatro en casa y estabamos viendo STAR WARS II y casi al comienzo, cuando sabotean la nave de la reina y estalla todo, el parlante del surround, el de la derecha, en un  momento dado de la explosion suena como si estuvieran quemando cohetillos o pequeños petardos en sonidos secos seguidos uno de otro:  tac,tac,tac!  pregunto: a qué se debió esto? qué hizo que sonara asi?)

de nuevo mil gracias a todos!

byron.
colombia.


----------

